# Can baby's head be 'hitting' your cervix at 30-31 weeks?



## ClairAye

:wacko:

I explained about how I get pains when I walk mainly on un-even ground, a sharp shooting pain down below, which I've had before, but not this painful, I also get lower tummy cramps at the same time which quite hurt..

I was told it could be baby 'headbutting' my cervix, is this possible now? I get kind of worried when it happens and have no idea what it is :nope:


----------



## emmylou92

Just preasure hun!! Sound normal to me, ask your MW at your next apt if your a little worried.


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks :) :flow:


----------



## megrenade

yeah, definitely! I haven't had any pressure down there.. but I have felt him kick/punch it a few times, and it's definitely not the most pleasant feeling on the planet!


----------



## Abby_

I get this too! I'm grateful he hasn't found my ribs, but the cervix pain is awful!


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks! :)
No need to worry now then! First time my OH joked I was in labour, then I just got paranoid (even though I _knew_ it wasn't :dohh:)


----------



## ClairAye

Abby_ said:


> I get this too! I'm grateful he hasn't found my ribs, but the cervix pain is awful!

Lucky! The past few days have been so bad for me, my ribs have been a kicking bag! :haha:


----------



## JJandPix

I get the same thing. My baby's head is laying very low down and the pressure you get is painful.


----------



## HellBunny

I had it around 28-30 weeks, didn't half make me jump! :rofl: xx


----------



## ClairAye

Haha, well I was out walking the dog and all of a sudden I got this shooting pain and it made me jump too :blush: xx


----------



## fl00b

i get this in my bum! :huh: :blush:
thankfully not "down there" yet... imagine if i had both at the same time! :wacko:

hope he/she's not giving you too much grief :hugs: not long left now hun!


----------



## ClairAye

Ooooh that doesn't sound too nice! :haha:
Oh that would be weird indeed! :wacko:
Haha I know! So exciting! Ah you're nearly Third tri too! :dance: :hugs:


----------

